# How to replace radiator on 2000 Jetta



## octane102 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello people, I'm a newbee that needs help. I have to replace my rad and coolant flange (part above trans on block), I've got the bumper cover, grill, and headlamps off already. I've done a search on this site and have been looking for approx 2 hours without seeing this procedure. Could someone help please. P.S= the rad had been leaking a bit (installed Bardahl's rad repair in a can and it stopped the leak) went for a ride yesterday and all of a sudden the temp chime came on and temp gauge was maxed out.Engine is fine but when I add coolant it comes out just as fast around around the coolant hose closest to the firewall,(coolant flange/thermostat housing?)
Thanks Perry


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: How to replace radiator on 2000 Jetta (octane102)*

is it actually coming from the rad? coolant flange failure is common, and pretty easy to replace


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: How to replace radiator on 2000 Jetta (octane102)*

Remove this=








Sorry I don't have a DIY link or anything, I did it with out even cracking open my Bentley.
Several large bolts you need to remove, make sure all your rad/sensor lines a undone if you have AC you need to disconnect that. If you have some help you could do it without setting the front lock-carrier on the ground.
Edit: now that i thought of it you should seriously flush your coolant after adding that bahrdol's stuff, probably ain't good for G12.




_Modified by Jay-Bee at 10:24 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## octane102 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: How to replace radiator on 2000 Jetta (Jay-Bee)*

Thanks, so I'll have to disconnect the a/c lines? (get refrigerant removed?) Or is ther a way without removing unhooking a/c if I had some more hands. Thanks again, Perry


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm not sure on the AC, it the condenser rad is in front of or behind the Cooling rad? My Golf is about as unequipped as you can get, but it is also the lightest of any MK4








There is a way to hold up the front end on some notches with bolts so you can work on it. Check the MK4 forum FAQ/DIY Sticky for "front lock carrier" and it has an explanation.
But a 12 pack and 2 extra friends could get 'er done in about an hour. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Jay-Bee at 10:49 PM 7-2-2008_


----------

